# I have to ask....



## carbide_burner (Nov 16, 2008)

I am maybe the only one that don't know this, but someone please spell it out!! What does "SWMBO" mean??
Must be something about someone living with you that wastes precious money on useless things, rather than invest in good machinery ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL 
SWMBO is internet jargon or abbreviation for "She Whom Must Be Obeyed". AKA wife or girlfriend yes the one who wants to spend money on frivolous things like clothes house decorating Items and many other things other than important stuff like machinery, tools, stock, casting kits, machining books and model engine plans. He he he. 
Actually my wife has built her own model engine and attends shows with me and is pretty supportive of the hobby. 
Tin


----------



## mklotz (Nov 16, 2008)

When you run into an acronym that puzzles you, a good resource to add to your bookmarks is the Acronym Finder...

http://www.acronymfinder.com/

SWMBO derives from H. Rider Haggard's novel "She" and was popularized via the "Rumpole of the Bailey" series on British television.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/She_(novel)


----------



## tel (Nov 16, 2008)

The is another link between SWMBO and model engineering - the late LBSC named one of his better known locomotives Ayesha after the original SWMBO from Haggard's book.


----------



## georgeseal (Nov 16, 2008)

Tel,
You must be a old fa*t like me if you know who LBSC is or was



George


----------



## Mcgyver (Nov 16, 2008)

> You must be a old fa*t like me if you know who LBSC



not really, he was before my time too, but most who have been around the hobby have managed to pick up a few back issues  from the golden era of the hobby


----------



## rickharris (Nov 16, 2008)

In line with SWMBO Is my SWMBO the only one in the world who feels it is essential to be able to get both cars into the garage I use as a shop?

The result is a round the walls arrangement and regular "discussion" re - " the car won't go in because YOU have left STUFF in the middle of the garage".

She even wants me to get rid of a £600+ band saw I was given because it take up a lot of space.

Mmmmm!


----------



## ksouers (Nov 16, 2008)

Rick,
I suspect you are not alone. We can't fit any cars in the garage, and it's a very oversized two-car. Thankfully, I suppose, the reason is most of the room is taken up by SWMBO's stuff so I never get that complaint. If she got rid of that stuff there would be room for both cars without impacting my shop (much).


----------



## baldrocker (Nov 16, 2008)

Fer Petes sakes settle all the arguments BUILD HER HER OWN SHED
BR


----------



## ksouers (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL ;D

Actually, that discussion has come up. She has suggested adding an extension to the side of the garage.

Most wives want to put an addition on the house. How many actually want to put an addition the garage?


----------



## wareagle (Nov 16, 2008)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> Most wives want to put an addition on the house. How many actually want to put an addition the garage?



Right here!! If we had room, it would be happenin'! Along with a few other things. :


----------



## Kludge (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmmm ... another requirement for Mrs Kludge #3 ... SWTSMBO ... :big: :big: :big:


----------



## malcolmt (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey Kludge

SWTSMBO Never seen one of them !!!!
In my experience they all Know They Must Be Obeyed
It seems to be inbred in them !!

 :big:  :big:  :big:  :big:  :big:  :big:  :big:  :big:

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## Maryak (Nov 27, 2008)

Guys,

Think you've got problems, I can't get our car in the garage because of all Mrs M's gardening gear and about 200 plant pots that will never see a plant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still, I rather have her, than the car in the garage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tmuir (Nov 27, 2008)

rickharris  said:
			
		

> In line with SWMBO Is my SWMBO the only one in the world who feels it is essential to be able to get both cars into the garage I use as a shop?
> 
> The result is a round the walls arrangement and regular "discussion" re - " the car won't go in because YOU have left STUFF in the middle of the garage".
> 
> ...



I make a point of correcting my wife every time she refers to my workshop as a shed because a shed is where you store all your junk and there is no way my workshop is getting used as a store room.
She once suggested my mountain bike should go into my workshop instead of the house and I told here no, I would get the spa dug out and a new shed for bikes built.
Silly me thought she wouldn't want to get rid of the spa but now one of my jobs for 2009 is get the spa dug out. :


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 27, 2008)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> LOL ;D
> 
> Actually, that discussion has come up. She has suggested adding an extension to the side of the garage.
> 
> Most wives want to put an addition on the house. How many actually want to put an addition the garage?



Mine did. Was her idea to add onto the garage. Now the garage is 75SqFt bigger than the house.


----------



## Kludge (Nov 28, 2008)

malcolmt  said:
			
		

> SWTSMBO Never seen one of them !!!!



I can dream, can't I? ;D

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## Maryak (Nov 28, 2008)

Kludge,

I have to agree with Malcolm on this one.

Maybe SWMDPBO. (She who must definitely positively be obeyed) is more in line with my experiences.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Kludge (Nov 28, 2008)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Malcolm on this one.
> Maybe SWMDPBO. (She who must definitely positively be obeyed) is more in line with my experiences.



As I said, I can dream, can't I? ;D

Anyway ... with the Mrs. K. #3 I hope for, it won't be a problem. At least not if the relationship can pick up as it was before I got stupid. Reflective thought. It may become a problem but of a different order. She may decide she wants a piece of the (shop) action too. 

Best regards,

Kludge


----------

